# Some Oops! babies...



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I know you all love pics so much, so here's a few shots of 6 Oops! babies that hatched on me back on August 1st - 3rd. 

Jupiter and Gigante ~ accidental Black Blondinette Classic Old Frill cock x Black West of England Tumbler hen! Look at those short little beaks! 










Piper and Jenny ~ Classic Old Frills. Jenny (on the right) had _such_ a rough start, everyone said she wouldn't make it and told me it might be best to put her down. She was so tiny, hard time swallowing, was trampled and sliced up all over by her Dad _really really_ bad. But I knew she wanted to live so I never gave up; hand fed her, gave her extra TLC, kept her wounds dressed and clean - every morning I feared the worst. Then one day she just turned it around and I knew she'd make it. They are the same age here.









Jenny ~ never expected her to be this gorgeous!! Mismarked, but beautiful and so super tame. Keeping her forever.









Gigante and two Ancient Tumbler babies, Holly (yellow) and Abigail hiding behind her (dun).









More baby pics here (scroll to bottom)
http://www.sugarbunnie.com/nursery.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awww .. AWESOME! Beautiful babies, KJ! Keep those pictures coming, please!

Terry


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

how darling,,will they all have feathery legs and feet,,they are cool,,,but on the down side i have seen pigeons genetically engineered to the point whereas they couldnot possibly even feed themselves--that in my opinion is far too extreme,,these babies are nice ,,sincerely james waller


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, Terry!

James, thank you. They are cuties! All but my Portuguese and Budapest Tumblers have feathered feet. 

And actually, the birds aren't "genetically engineered". 
The different breeds of pigeons represented globally today are the result of decades or centuries of selective breeding aimed at creating a distinct breed with specific traits. To me, the feral blue bar pigeon is still the most beautiful. However, I do love the tiny short faced, short beaked tumbler breeds (Ancients, Berliner Kurze, Budapest). The Frills I breed are Classics, so they _are_ able to feed their own young (unlike the Oriental Frills with almost no beak to speak of). Incidentally, the birds with nearly no beak are quite able to feed themselves, it's that they (like the small short-beaked pigeons I raise) are unable to raise their own young without the use of foster parents or hand-feeding from their handler. I do both. I find hand feeding at least once a day (even for my West of Englands or Frills who do fine without me) creates a super tame and cuddly pigeon, so I love helping out. 

The variety of pigeon breeds is not unlike the variety in dog or cat breeds - many of whom have developed significant defects (skin conditions, sensitivities, luxating patellas, hip dysplasia, etc) because of the exaggerated forms they take. Some dog breeds are prone to requiring C-sections to have litters. It is unfortunate, I agree, that man has bred for traits which in turn lead to problems of one for or another. But - we love these breeds of dogs, cats, and pigeons for their good attributes which outweigh the bad, and so they persist. My tumblers, though mostly unable to feed their own young, are gentle, tame, affectionate, and beautiful to me.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Very beautiful birds. I like the third one down the best. I hope he keeps that color pattern.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those babies are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Jenny










Jenny and Brutus. Brutus (Budapest Tumbler, son of Friedman) is my second favorite bird, he's like a mini Brooklyn. Follows me everywhere, gives kisses, and loves being cuddled and handled. If I'm ignoring him he gets on a perch behind me and will tug at my shirt until I turn around and pick him up!










Abigail, dun Ancient Tumbler. (Holly's sister)


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

KariJo............your birds are beautiful. Thank you for sharing their pictures.


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Aww! They're all so gorgeous! I love the one of Jenny stretching out her wings like she's saying: "Here I am, world!" lol 
Such sweet pigeons! I want to reach into the pictures and give them a cuddle.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

VERY Cute little pigeons!

pmed ya question 

-Hilly


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Great looking Oopss babies.. Jenny's got beautiful markings.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

oh, i want some of those pigeons, they are beautiful.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are so cute they look like stuffed animals...always a joy seeing your birds!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

OOPS BABIES ROCK! you got some good lookers! i like jenny and jupiter and gigante!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow pretty little babies . wow
wish i could smother them with kisses


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks everybody!
Oh yeah, they get smothered with smooches and they love it. 

Jenny is the biggest snuggle bunny - she insists on _lots_ of cuddling! Jupiter and Gigante I actually have to pick up, where as Jenny will jump on you for attention, but they just sit there, and when you pick them up they honk and grunt - and then are happy to have some kisses.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, KariJo, you get the BLUE RIBBON for cutest damn babies!  Tell em Debbie says " Daj mi buzi"

Some day I just know you will send me one


----------



## Squid (Sep 24, 2009)

wow, i know nothing about pigeons, but i do know that lot look gorgeous to me xxx


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute, cute, cute! What gorgeous, healthy, relaxed birds. I loved the younger and older photos of Gigante. Thanks so much for sharing the photos. That Abigail is stunning!


----------

